# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  First Home Owner/Reno Newbie in Mount Gambier SA

## LlamaBreath

Hi All! 
For my first post I thought I would introduce myself to the forum. My name is Ben, I am a first home owner, just recently settled a couple weeks ago on a 'renovators delight' (I do use that term very loosely! haha) in Mount Gambier, SA. 
I chose to buy in 'The Mount' because of the price really, I bought a house in desperate need of some TLC for well under value and plan on putting some work into it over the coming two years, then using it as a stepping stone if you will, to move on to something bigger and better, in an area I could see myself living again. 
I am a Victorian originally, and would love to get into the market down Geelong or Melbourne way sometime in the coming years, and I think that with the price I paid for the property I am in now, with some work I stand to gain a pretty good whack of equity to set me off. 
I am a total newb when it comes to renovating, but I am a very hands on person and I adapt quickly and easily to picking up new skills, so it should be a very fun learning process for me.  
Anyhow, I plan on pestering the forums for ideas and tips and hints in the future, so look out for me! 
Ben.

----------


## paddyjoy

Welcome to the forum Ben, don't forget to post lots of pictures of your progress! 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## LlamaBreath

> Welcome to the forum Ben, don't forget to post lots of pictures of your progress!

  Cheers mate! I will do!!

----------


## old1955

Welcome to the forum Ben.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Welcome aboard Ben.Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## LlamaBreath

> Welcome to the forum Ben.

   

> Welcome aboard Ben.Good luck and fair winds.

  Thanks guys! I appreciate it!! 
So anyhow, here she is - These pics were taken before I had done any work at all, I have been in the house for around six weeks or a little more and I have done loads so far I think. Removed a few walls, had all the exsisting power points and light switches replaced for new ones, cleaned up the yard a heap, removed some massive trees, new roof is going on next week and new insulation shortly after. Its happening, slowly, biggest issue is waiting for tradies to get on the ball! ! haha, I am doing a fair bit myself, but there are certain things I have to let the professionals do of course.

----------


## shauck

Welcome to the forum. Looks like you have a good project so best of luck with it. Keep posting your progress as we love to see it. Just might be a good idea to move this post or start a new post in the "go to whoa" section.

----------


## LlamaBreath

> Welcome to the forum. Looks like you have a good project so best of luck with it. Keep posting your progress as we love to see it. Just might be a good idea to move this post or start a new post in the "go to whoa" section.

  No worries! Cheers. 
Maybe a mod can move this for me now ?

----------


## Bedford

> Maybe a mod can move this for me now ?

  Done!  :Smilie:

----------


## LlamaBreath

> Done!

  Awesome!! Cheers!! 
First before/during/after - Internal wall removal, the second pic shows what it will end up back like, I just had the remove the stone chimney/hutch to replace with a stud wall, as it will contain 50% of the kitchen. Sorta hard to explain whats happening, but the wall will be in mid next week, I will show some pics once that is up.

----------


## LlamaBreath

Should probably have resized that pic, hope its not an issue for anyone! 
See the old built in linen press in the first part of the pic ? the shelves from that are now the floor boards you can see replacing the wall notches in the last pic. re-use! re-cycle!!

----------


## LlamaBreath

Sooooo.... Been a while since I have been in here to post a couple pics, just thought I would drop in with a couple little updates! Coming along nicely,.... ! 
I might leave more pics till I have the bulk of the interior done and then do some WOW before and afters!! 
Cheers.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Big improvement so far. I like the dark wall tiles around the bath. Do you have further details?

----------


## LlamaBreath

> Big improvement so far. I like the dark wall tiles around the bath. Do you have further details?

  Thanks, yeah the bathroom is coming up nicely, the tiles are terrific hey! I have a mate thats a really great tiler and he scored them for me cheap as left overs from a bigger job he was doing. So I lucked out there! 
We completely stripped the bathroom bare. Back to bare stone walls. Its not finished yet though! custom made vanity going in pretty soon and a framed glass shower screen, bit of paint and a mirror and it'll be all set!

----------

